# How to read depth finder?



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

I just had my depth finder recently installed on my boat. But I am not sure how to read it. I understand it scans wide and low, but the question I have is how do I know what direction of a particular object on the sea floor relative to the boat. Like is it on the right side or the left side and how far is it from the boat. Any help is appreciated for this newbie.

Thanks,


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Wherever the transducer is where the objects on the sea floor will be I believe. Might be able to help a bit more if you tell us the brand/model of the unit.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Okay,

Lets start with the basics.

1. if your in shallow water (less than 10' deep) its a mostly going to show bottom depth contours.
2. if you are in deep water say 50-400' it will show an increasingly larger cone size the deeper the water gets.

If you are bay fishing turn the unit off as the constant pings can and will disturb the fish because you are in shallow water. If your offshore leave it on you will have to do the math based on water depth and cone angle however look at the image below for an example.

Hope it helps.

John


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

And the narrow beam will give much bottom definition.


----------

